# Korean BBQ Short Ribs - What should I serve with it?



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am making these tonight (but using boneless ribs):

http://closetcooking.blogspot.com/20...hort-ribs.html

What to serve as a side dish? I was almost thinking Cilantro Lime Rice (I've made this before and its very good):

http://www.cooking-mexican-recipes.c...lime-rice.html

Or should I think of something else instead?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We like them as lettuce wraps. A piece of red leaf lettuce, a little rice, some short rib, and some kimchi. My dh leaves off the kimchi. Good stuff! Enjoy your supper.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

They look yummy! I'd probably make some plain rice and maybe some steamed baby bok choi.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

In addition to rice, veggie suggested above, how about some kim chi? Yum!!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I wasn't able to get to the store today. So we are having white rice and steamed spinach with it.


----------



## karkli (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I am making these tonight (but using boneless ribs):

http://closetcooking.blogspot.com/20...hort-ribs.html

What to serve as a side dish? I was almost thinking Cilantro Lime Rice (I've made this before and its very good):

http://www.cooking-mexican-recipes.c...lime-rice.html

Or should I think of something else instead?

Ooh, I'm sure I'm too late, but I found this recipe online the other day when I was looking up ways to prepare a head of kale I had picked up and it would be perfect paired with Korean BBQ.

Asian-Style Kale

I'm definitely going to be trying it soon. I do a lot of Asian cooking and this sounds like such a nice alternative to rice.


----------

